# Savannah and Arlo have an big sister who is not a cockapoo



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well its two years since we got Savannah and the plan was to get a golden cockapoo puppy, so slightly off track we have adopted a very elderly, deaf, poorly treated rescued golden retriever, she is such a sweet old girl and so loving, her tail constantly wags while she is awake. Savannah is fine and couldn't care less but Arlo has the hump which does make me feel guilty, but early days she only came home last night, we hope we can give her a loving and comfortable end to her life, I hoping with good food and love she still can have a new lease of life.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that's an absolutely lovely thing to do! She is beautiful - I love the pic of Savannah expecting to play  I'm sure Arlo will come around to his new friend in time. Well done you and good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Such a lucky gentle old soul to be welcomed into your loving home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks so sweet. I bet they will all be best of friends. It's wonderful to give her a happy loving home.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is gorgeous. Congratulations!! With time and space I am sure Arlo Will come round and I hope you have some happy times with your new girl.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for having a heart big enough to respond to this old dog's need.
What a sweet looking Golden oldie, I'm sure that Arlo will soon realize that she is no threat and just wants somewhere warm and comfortable to snooze between bouts of happy wagging.
I would just do exactly the same as you would with a young pup - have pockets full of treats and doll them out regularly when the dogs are all together, Arlo will soon realize that she means good stuff.
I love the pic of Savannah showing the Goldie her ball 
Do you know the Goldie's back story?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How lovely, she looks a real sweetheart, I must admit although I do get very puppy broody at times I also think it would be nice to take on an older dog, and sometimes think it would be good for Dudley if we had a really calm laid back dog around! How did it all come about?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Do you know the Goldie's back story?


She was rescued from a puppy farm where she had been used for breeding, she was skin and bone and in a bad way they thought she would die, she hasn't put on as much weight as they would have liked but she has come on well in other ways. The deafness makes it a bit harder but we just talk to her like she can hear we are trying hand signals which up to now she completely ignores She is as quiet as a mouse apart from when it comes to feeding time then she barks until she gets her food. We are calling her Rosie not that she knows


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

DB1 said:


> How lovely, she looks a real sweetheart, I must admit although I do get very puppy broody at times I also think it would be nice to take on an older dog, and sometimes think it would be good for Dudley if we had a really calm laid back dog around! How did it all come about?


Well I think its down to you  I have a memory that it was a link you done about a cockapoo needing a home at Many tears animal rescue a couple of years ago, I since followed the charity and donate as much as we can, I considered fostering but knew I wouldn't be able to give them back so we said in years to come we would take a dog. While looking through one day I saw this ones face and she melted my heart, so after a lot of talking we went for it. They have warned us she may not be with us long but we will take it as it comes


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You've put me in mind of one of my favourite dog stories at school about a family that go to get a pup but come home with a lovely big old smelly rescue dog as well (it's another one that makes me sniffle while reading )

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lets-Get-Pup-Said-Kate/dp/0763621935


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You've put me in mind of one of my favourite dog stories at school about a family that go to get a pup but come home with a lovely big old smelly rescue dog as well (it's another one that makes me sniffle while reading )
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lets-Get-Pup-Said-Kate/dp/0763621935


Thanks looks cute ordered that and the trouble with dogs, under the guise they are for the grandchildren


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How wonderful for you all.
A big welcome to Rosie, our latest honoury poo dog 
:welcome:
Savannah does look so cute trying to share her ball - you must keep us updated with her settling in and how Arlo,comes around to her.
Rosie must be very content to have the love and warmth (& a new name that she doesn't know about!)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is lovely. Her eyes look so sad, can't wait to see the 'light' in her eyes once she sees how good life can be with her new family. Such a lovely thing to do. Bless her.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure how Dudley's photo attached to my post.....sorry Dawn!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That's so lovely of you - a wonderful home for her to live out her days. Whatever happened before, her last memories will be of living with a loving families and two crazy cockapoos.

Savannah is looking beautiful - her colour looks almost exactly the same as Tilly's. Has her red tint completely gone?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> That's so lovely of you - a wonderful home for her to live out her days. Whatever happened before, her last memories will be of living with a loving families and two crazy cockapoos.
> 
> Savannah is looking beautiful - her colour looks almost exactly the same as Tilly's. Has her red tint completely gone?


The bottom of her ears are still more the original colour, but she is very fair Due a summer cut soon she is about maximum length now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

arlo said:


> Well I think its down to you  I have a memory that it was a link you done about a cockapoo needing a home at Many tears animal rescue a couple of years ago, I since followed the charity and donate as much as we can, I considered fostering but knew I wouldn't be able to give them back so we said in years to come we would take a dog. While looking through one day I saw this ones face and she melted my heart, so after a lot of talking we went for it. They have warned us she may not be with us long but we will take it as it comes


Ooh, lovely, I feel so pleased if something I posted a while back has resulted in your gorgeous girl finding a wonderful final home, it is heartbreaking looking at the dogs they find homes for, Does she seem to have any 'issue's' due to what she has been through? or does she just seem relieved and happy that she now has some comfort?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is very submissive but is starting to find her feet and can be stubborn My husband picked a stick up today and she cowered bless her. She has some issues with drinking but probably due to her not having had a regular supply of clean water she feels she has to drink the whole bowl so we are giving her smaller amounts and often. Twice today she has has a little play with Savannah and we think we can see she has gained some weight, wether it is wishfull thinking, although she thinks every time we open the fridge door she should get a treat House training isn't great but it is early days.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

She is beautiful and how lucky for all you that you found her!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh bless the beautiful Rosie - that post made me so sad & happy! X
How lovely she still has a playful streak in her after all she's been through.
And of course she should get a treat every time the fridge door opens
.... Cheese please!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And while you are in there for Rosie, perhaps you could get one for Arlo and Savannah - cheese all round, please 
A friend has a Many Tears x breeding labrador bitch. They went and collected her from her foster home in Wales; they've had her for 3 years now - she is somewhere between 7 and 10, difficult to be exactly sure they were told that she was 5 when they got her - but she appeared so much older and the wear and tear on her poor body and mind made her seem so much older. She is not great at playing - although, much better than she was - she used to be very unpredictable around other dogs, but has mellowed and also I think the other dogs have learnt to not be too in her face and she does do doggy greeting s now.
Her absolute passion - after food, is hunting bunnies  it makes us all smile to see Poppy disappearing into a prickly thicket only to reappear (in her own time, after completely blanking her owners calls) grinning from ear to ear and busily waggaling. Poppy is not deaf, but it is very obvious that she did not have good communication skills with other dogs or people, but she is so much better than she was.
I'm sure that in the time you have Rosie you will see her opening up and learning to enjoy her life now that she is safe with you, especially as she has two joyous poos to live with.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe how lovely, sounds like Poppy has found a lovely and understanding home, funny how instinct has shown her what fun bunny chasing is Rosey is so gentle although she did try to chase a Jack Russell in the park, being deaf is more of a hurdle than I thought it would be but its quite funny, we have turned into a household of waving our arms about frantically, standing by the back door waving at her to come and go out looks a bit like we are waving a jumbo jet down! We are getting through alot of cheese and chicken. She is going to be weighed at the vet tomorrow I will be so happy if she has put weight on.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

What a lovely story and lovely dog. It saddens me what humans will do!


----------

